# i-Design R Software



## aaedward (Nov 5, 2012)

Is anyone familiar with this software i-DesignR - Graphic Design Software ? If so how is it with working with rhinestone designs?


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

aaedward said:


> Is anyone familiar with this software i-DesignR - Graphic Design Software ? If so how is it with working with rhinestone designs?


i-DesignR software is one of many similar programs made by the same developer... 

Bling-it, Bling-It Pro, OObling, RhinestoneWorx and I think others.... 

You can get a demo of OObling at www.Synegy17.com

Your best bet for any rhinestone program is to try it out yourself... Reason being many might tell you it's great... Many might tell you it's not... So then you are back to square one again... So the best bet is decide what you want to make and try to make it and see if you get the results you want... If you don't have the vendor show you how to create what you want...

It's a fairly big investment so you want to make sure it will do what you want....

Me personally I think CorelDRAW is one of the best rhinestone programs out there... So for me there is nothing better than CorelDRAW.

If I wasn't using CorelDRAW for 90% of all my design work I would personally recommend Sierra Hot Fix Era as it does some things very well, better in fact than any other program I've tried... 

But I've talked to customers who also have the program and it sits on the shelf because they don't like it... 

I would say all programs do some things good, but what almost no program does well is teach us how to actually use the programs... So we have to figure it our for ourselves... That can be very frustrating!!!

Kevin


----------



## aaedward (Nov 5, 2012)

Well I don't have a fortune to spend so looking for the most cost effective program that is easy to use LOL. I just downloaded a trial version of Corel draw but don't have a clue what to do with it. I want something that is going to be easy to learn. I haven't bought a cutter yet can't do that for a few months until I move so thought I could at least work on learning a program.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

aaedward said:


> Well I don't have a fortune to spend so looking for the most cost effective program that is easy to use LOL. I just downloaded a trial version of Corel draw but don't have a clue what to do with it. I want something that is going to be easy to learn. I haven't bought a cutter yet can't do that for a few months until I move so thought I could at least work on learning a program.


Maybe I can save you some time maybe I can't?... 

First if you search CorelDRAW Rhinestone on YouTube you'll find all kinds of videos on the subject....

That said I don't know what you consider a "fortune" or "cost effective" but what really matters most is can you get done what you want done...

What I consider good rhinestone design is not easy... There are programs where you can click a few buttons and get something made... But the results aren't generally a good as they could be....

The main advantage to CorelDRAW is everything you could possible want to know about CorelDRAW is available pretty much on YouTube...

Just search for curved text in CorelDRAW for example and you will see lots of examples on curving text and so on.... 

You can also do searches for WinPC Sign and other rhinestone programs to see how they differ... Try the demo versions... You may find you become very frustrated and have your designs made for you and that is OK too....

Good Luck

Kevin


----------



## aaedward (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks Kevin. I think I'm heading that way. I just don't have the time or patients to learn a difficult program. I can buy premade files to cut too, correct? So if I buy a cutter I can also cut them myself? I like some of your templates. I've bought some of them pre-made before from other sites so I know they sell well and I like I can customize colors.


----------



## hi-nrg-joe (Jul 19, 2008)

Yes, if you don't have the patience to learn th software, then you are better off hiring someone to deisgn for you, or just buying premade templates or transfers.


----------

